# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Φανέτα και φυτά

## aeras



----------


## geam

Μιχάλη κάνεις θαύματα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ μηπως μολις ξεκινησες ενα θεμα που μαλλον πρεπει να μετονομασθει << η διατροφη του φανετου στη φυση >>;  

πολλα like ! και μια παρατηρηση ... τα χρωματα των φυτων τυχαια; δεν νομιζω ... το κοκκινο κεραμιδι θα εχει τους λογους του .αντε να βρουμε ποιο φυτο ειναι το καθενα ... προς το παρον εχω πρεπει για επαγγελματικους λογους να κλεισω αλλα επιφυλλασομαι !

----------


## aeras

Γιώργο άσε τις υπερβολές
Δημήτρη κάνε ότι αλλαγή θέλεις εσκεμμένα τις έβαλα για να έχεις δουλειά.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Tρομερες φωτο αλλα και φοβερο πουλι.....

----------


## mitsman

Νομιζω πως τρωνε και την αστιβη!!!! Το ειχε αναφερει ο Αντρεας απο την Κρητη στα θεματα με τις καρδερινες!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μιχάλη, έχεις καταπιαστεί καθόλου με την εκτροφή τους έως τώρα??

----------


## PAIANAS

Ο Μιχάλης αρχίζει να γράφει κι εδώ Ιστορία  ...χαχα
Το αγαπημένο μου πουλί κι ας μην έχω κατορθώσει να το αναπαράγω ακόμα .

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη το φυτό είναι μάλλον το Rumex Acetosa 
Γιώργο όχι δεν έχω προσπαθήσει την αναπαραγωγή τους
Νίκο κόψε κάτι.

----------


## vag21

> Ο Μιχάλης αρχίζει να γράφει κι εδώ Ιστορία  ...χαχα
> Το αγαπημένο μου πουλί κι ας μην έχω κατορθώσει να το αναπαράγω ακόμα .


πιο πολυ και απο την καρδερινα?????????????????????????

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Ο Μιχάλης αρχίζει να γράφει κι εδώ Ιστορία  ...χαχα
> Το αγαπημένο μου πουλί κι ας μην έχω κατορθώσει να το αναπαράγω ακόμα .


Νίκο δεν έχεις άδικο και εγώ του έχω αδυναμία.
Αν καταφέρω και βρώ μια θυλυκιά, θα βάλω ένα ζευγαράκι για εφέτος.

----------


## PAIANAS

Bαγγέλη επειδή δίνω μεγάλη βαρύτητα στο ''τραγούδι'' (όχι ότι το'χω ψάξει σε βάθος πάντως...) το φανέτο με χαλαρώνει και με ηρεμεί ,αντίθετα από την καρδερίνα που με ξεσηκώνει και διεγείρει τις αισθήσεις .. προσωπικά το φανέτο με γοητεύει γιατί το θεωρώ πιο ''μυστήριο '' πουλί ..την καρδερίνα (ως ένα βαθμό ) τη μελετήσαμε και τη μάθαμε ..

----------


## jk21

Απο τον πινακα στο http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/av...nutrition1.pdf (σελ 99) μπορουμε να δουμε για τις χρωστικες που χρειαζεται για τις κοκκινες αποχρωσεις του το φανετο 


:

Carduelis cannabina Common redpoll

3-hydroxy-echinenone 
4-oxo-rubixanthin 
4-oxo-gazaniaxanthin 
ß-cryptoxanthine 
ß-carotene
rubix

που ειτε τις παιρνει απο τη διατροφη αυτουσιες ειτε καποιες δημιουργουνται η μια απο την αλλη στον οργανισμο του και καταληγουν στο τελικα στα φτερα του σαν carmine red 

προφανως το* rumex acetosa* που πραγματι ειναι ενα απο τα φυτα που εβαλε ο Μιχαλης ,λογω χρωματισμου καποια απο αυτες θα περιεχει ...

την ιδια ισως σκεψη κανει και ο συγγραφεας στο παρακατω αρθρακι βλεποντας το φανετο πανω σε ενα rumex

http://my-life-outside.blogspot.com/...1_archive.html

αλλα αναρωτιεμαι τι να περιεχει το *gorse* που αν ψαξουμε λιγο στο δικτυο ειναι το φυτο που θα συναντησουμε κυριως με το φανετο πανω του !

πχ εδω 

http://www.digiscoped.com/canon/linnet400.jpg

αλλα και εδω 


 




Ο *ΚΡΑΤΑΙΓΟΣ (hawthorn )* βεβαια δειχνει να εχει περισσοτερη σχεση λογω χρωματος 

Fitties-2462.jpg


αλλα και τις μαργαριτες δειχνουν να τις προτιμουν ιδιατερα 




του αρεσει και ο ταραξακος (dandelion )

 










αυτα ειναι μερικα ακομα που θελουν ψαξιμο ... αντε δουλεια !



070811%u00252B016.jpg linnet+%u0025281%29.jpg 138_0.JPGLinnet_at_Simplon.jpg


εδω παντως γινεται αναφορα και για προτιμηση εκτος της καρδερινας και των φανετω στην λουβουδια (fat hen - chenopodium album ) 
http://scillyorganics.blogspot.com/2...-for-july.html

<< .... linnets and goldfinches munching away on thistles and fat hen that have gone to seed >>

----------


## aeras

Ίσως το φυτό στην τελευταία  φωτο της ανάρτησης να είναι το Rumex crispus

----------


## jk21

ισως; τι ισως ; ειναι και φαινεται !



οπως και στην 7η και 10η φωτο του αρχικου σου ποστ .ειτε αυτο ειναι ,ειτε το acetosa που ειπες

----------


## aeras

_Το φυτό είναι ίσως_ _Chenopodiaceae_

----------


## jk21

ναι ! μοιαζει να  ειναι λουβουδια (chenopodium album ) 

http://www.florelaurentienne.com/flo...dium/album.htm

δες τα φυλλα .απλα ο καρπος εχει λιγο πιο κοκκινο αυτος που εβαλες





 



( chenopodium album - λουβουδια - fathen  -goosfoot )



το chenopodium rubrum ειναι περισσοτερο προς το κοκκινο αλλα δεν μοιαζει το φυλλο .μαλλον λουβουδια (chenopodium album ) ειναι 


ισως το παρακατω

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Μιχαλη ωραιο θεμα με πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες

----------


## PAIANAS

http://translate.google.gr/translate...26prmd%3Dimvns

http://www.homeopathy.gr/homeopathy....=rumex-crispus

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## jk21

> 



αυτο πρεπει να ειναι ενα ειδος εριγκυου που υπαρχει κοντα σε παραλιες

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## adreas

Τελικά  Κώστα  και το  φανέτο  είναι μια  καρδερίνα  αλλά με  λιγότερο  αγκάθι.

----------


## jk21

Παρομοια οπως εγινε και με την διατροφη της καρδερινας ,εφτιαξα και ενα κλειστο θεμα για το φανετο ,οπου θα βαζω ,οσα φυτα συζηταμε εδω ,ωστε να εχουμε μια συνοπτικη εικονα .Το ιδιο θα γινει σταδιακα (ελπιζω να εχω την κατανοηση σας .. ) και για τα αλλα πουλια 

*Η διατροφή του Φανέτου ( Linnet diet ) στη φύση : συνοπτική παρουσίαση*σε δυο τρια φυτα δεν εχω βαλει ονομα 

αυτο πρεπει να ειναι λουβουδια μαλλον (την εχω ηδη βαλει με αλλη φωτο )



αυτο το ξερουμε (το εχουμε συζητησει αλλου και νομιζω ο αλεξ εχει δωσει το ονομα )



κοιταξτε και 2-3 ακομα που εχω χωρις ονομα εκει ,ή και καποια που ισως να μην εχω βαλει ουτε με φωτο (που υπαρχουν εδω ) και ειναι ομως σε σας γνωστα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Armeria maritima !!

*https://www.google.gr/search?q=Armer...w=1517&bih=714

----------


## jk21

αυτο πρεπει να ειναι ! μπραβο !!! το εχει δει κανενας ελλαδα;  μου θυμιζει καποιο αλλα νομιζω ειναι αλλο φυτο

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

senecio

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

Αντρεα και αλλα αγκαθια. :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Αντρεα, μηπως τελικα ειναι και αυτο, ιδιο καρδερινα?

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτο δεν ξερω αν το τρωει η αν καθεται επανω...

----------


## οδυσσέας

Αντρεαααααα πες το ρε φιλε θελω να το ακουσω και απο εσενα :winky:  ::  ::  :Anim 59:

----------


## jk21

ποστ 51 .το εχει τραβηξει με το ποδι κατω για να το φαει .χαρακτηριστικη κινηση που κανουν και τα γαρδελια για να βοσκησουν

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## jk21

στο πρωτο πρεπει απλα να τρωει γρασιδι .Στο δευτερο βλεπουμε ακομη μια φορα να τρωει ειτε σιναποσπορο (sinapis alba ή arvensis ) ειτε ελαιοκραμβη 

ειναι μια οικογενεια φυτων που σε σχεση με αλλα πουλια των european finches ,την προτιμα το φανετο περισσοτερο !

----------


## οδυσσέας

Αντρεα αυτος που εγραψε οτι το φανετο ειναι καρδερινα αλλα με λιγοτερο αγκαθι πρεπει να ηταν ''μεγαλος πουλολόγος''. :Anim 59:

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Gardelius



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

αυτο τωρα λουβουδια ειναι ή rumex που δεν εχει κοκκινισει ακομα;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το κατω νομιζω ειναι λουβουδια.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

κλαδακι νομιζω εχει στο στομα (δενδρολιβανο ) ή τον σπορο;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το ποιο πιθανον να εχει σπορο.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτο το βιντεο ειναι για τα *Carduelis flavirostris* που εχει την ιδια διατροφη με το φανετο... λεει για το ποσο σημαντικο ειναι το λαπαθο *common sorrel* στην διατροφη τους

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> αλλα αναρωτιεμαι τι να περιεχει το *gorse* που αν ψαξουμε λιγο στο δικτυο ειναι το φυτο που θα συναντησουμε κυριως με το φανετο πανω του !
> 
> πχ εδω 
> 
> http://www.digiscoped.com/canon/linnet400.jpg


με μια συντονη ματια δεν βρηκα τι περιεχει. βρηκα οτι υπαρχουν διαφορες συνταγες για ανθρώπινη καταναλωση.

και αυτο που αναφερεται στα φανετα...
http://www.rspb.org.uk/community/wil...iona-bird.aspx
*
In nature*_
Gorse is an important wildlife habitat, providing perches and nesting material for linnets, stonechats and yellowhammers._

----------


## george p

ξερει καποιος τι φυτα ειναι αυτα εχω δει φανετα να καθονται να τρωνε

----------

